# Tank Mates



## kyleak96 (Aug 9, 2015)

I know all bettas are different in how they respond to other fish and there are no set rules when it comes to compatibility, but I'd like to hear some fish that you guys have successfully kept with your bettas. I apologize for asking this question, since I'm sure it gets asked quite a lot, but of the most of the threads I've looked ask things like: Will fish X get along with my betta? I don't have any specific species in mind, so I'd just like to hear a few that have worked for all of you.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Black fin tetras, mickey mouse platies, pristellas, pleco's, corys, feeder guppies. Just one female betta or one male betta in with these and any one time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm good question. Macs can stay with anything not very nippy. They like scissortailed rasboras but not harleys as they are too active. They do well with livebearers but never ate any of the fry.

In general, my fancies did well with head and tail light, glo light and neon tetras. ive some with angels and other tetras, plecos and catfishes. 

Mahachaiensis was not fond of tank mates of any sort.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

With domestic bettas -- BN plecos, corydora catfish, and otocinclus catfish are the only ones I have tried. However you do have to have a big enough tank for these fish and they can not be kept in a normal "betta sized" tank.

With my wilds, I have kept several different types of pleco, corydora catfish, otocinclus catfish, khuli loaches, Ameca Splenden live bearers, and blue fin killifish. Although not all were met with success with every species of wild betta.


----------



## kyleak96 (Aug 9, 2015)

chipmunk1210 said:


> With domestic bettas -- BN plecos, corydora catfish, and otocinclus catfish are the only ones I have tried. However you do have to have a big enough tank for these fish and they can not be kept in a normal "betta sized" tank.
> 
> With my wilds, I have kept several different types of pleco, corydora catfish, otocinclus catfish, khuli loaches, Ameca Splenden live bearers, and blue fin killifish. Although not all were met with success with every species of wild betta.


Thank you for your response. Even bettas really shouldn't be kept in "betta sized" tanks, for this reason I'm upgrading to 20 gallon long and I'm currently piecing some ideas together for a stable community. So far I like the idea of some corys and maybe a school of neons.


----------



## kyleak96 (Aug 9, 2015)

Additionally, I forgot to mention that my betta is a domestic.


----------

